# Healthy Freezer Cooking Recipes



## gilnikche (Nov 19, 2001)

I just started the adventure of freezer cooking (30 Day Gourmet). I like the system, print out worksheets, etc..., but most of the recipes have such crappy ingredients! I am used to cooking stuff from the cookbook "Whole Foods For The Whole Family". I have been so disappointed. Then I remembered this forum!!









Does anyone have a good source for healthy recipes to cook in bulk?


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

When I do veggie pizzas for the kids I usually go ahead & do several at a time & freeze the extras.

Another think I do, if you eat chicken, is get big packages of thighs & legs, drizzle with a little olive oil, season with salt, pepper, garlic, rosemary, thyme, whatever seasonings you like & chunk them in a big roasting pan on top of potatoes, carrots & onion. I roast them at 325 until juices run clear & then divi it up.

That's probably all I ever freeze.


----------



## AmyG (Jan 30, 2002)

When I buy chicken, I skin it and put it straight in the crock pot with carrots, onions, and celery (or just whatever I have at the time) and about a cup of chicken broth. Once done, I shred the chicken and put it in freezer bags in 1-2 cup portions so that it can be used in casseroles later. I strain the juices and put it in the fridge a few hours to overnight. Then I scrape off the fat and freeze the broth. It's double-strength broth, so I dilute it when I use it.

Lasagna and enchiladas are great for the freezer, and both can be made with healthy ingredients. With both, assemble but don't cook. Bake after defrosting. (To save room in the freezer, line pans with freezer wrap and spray with Pam. Once frozen, you can pop the casserole out of the dish, which will take up less room and give you your dish back.)

Just about all soups freeze well, especially bean soups. Some freezer cooking books say lentils don't freeze well, but I've never had a problem with them. I probably wouldn't leave them in there too long. I try to eat everything within a month.

Egg dishes, like quiche, freeze well. They're usually pretty high in fat, but they're wholesome.

Many of your favorite recipes will freeze very well. You just need to read a freezer cooking cookbook to get ideas about how to freeze them, i.e., if they should be cooked before or after freezing.


----------

